# venipuncture  code 36415



## baker09 (Oct 3, 2016)

If lab work is done in the office is it correct to also bill  36415 venipuncture


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 3, 2016)

You can but many payers will bundle it into the E&M if one is done


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Oct 3, 2016)

I am in KY  and we bill the 36415 with the E/M and its paid. depending on payer its usually $2-$7.


----------



## Kisalyn (Oct 3, 2016)

We don't bill the venipuncture charge, but we bill the fingerstick, 36416, and they sometimes get bundled into the E/M.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Oct 4, 2016)

We will bill 36415 but not to:
Tricare, Medicaid, Coventry, and Aetna


----------

